

My side project - http://complainator.com - trusko

Hi,<p>I know this is no startup material. Just little project that I worked on for fun. The reason I am submitting is here is because of honest feedback that hackers typically give (no matter how painful it can be).<p>I don't expect to make any money on this. The idea came more from real life. Did you ever get into situation when you would like to complain, but would like to stay anonymous? For example your dentist, you really like the service and job they do. It's just that annoying radio station that they play, or personal discussion hygienist had while doing the cleaning etc. I could go on and on here ... Simply you want service to get better without them knowing who is complaining. All you need it email address of complainee.<p>I know the web interface needs a lot of work - design especially. If there are any suggestions - good themeforest template I would appreciate it. Also, if anybody thinks about helping me out or joining, let me know.<p>Thanks for your feedback, keep on hacking!<p>http://complainator.com<p>T.
======
callmeed
Ok, I see some complaints of drivers with license plates on there
([http://complainator.com/complaints/ce267cd9-3a35-4a00-9785-7...](http://complainator.com/complaints/ce267cd9-3a35-4a00-9785-7750c22dabac/))

This is gonna sound wacky, but I recently had an idea for a site/mobile app
that _only_ did that. Let people report bad/unsafe driving with a license
plate & picture.

The humanitarian in me would hope it would guilt people into being better
drivers.

The greedy part of me would try and sell the data to the DMV or insurance
companies.

~~~
amccloud
Sorta like <http://www.driver-ratings.com/> ?

I believe they are also selling the data to insurance companies.

~~~
trusko
I could consider writing mobile app where you would be able to attach the
picture and complain. I want to keep my app generic.

I am not really looking for how to monetize the app. Well, I mean it woud be
nice to see that happening, but so far it's just for fun.

------
kirinkalia
Hi T, What you're doing sounds similar to Skweal, which allows customers to
reach management privately rather than complaining publicly, though not
anonymously -- see <http://skweal.com/> With complainator, I'd like to know
how you inform the business of the complaint so they can fix it?

~~~
trusko
Ok. I looked at skweal.com. It's one of the use cases that I considered.

The problem is that businesses have to activate account with Skweal upfront. I
am talking more about complaining to teacher of your son, to your coworker who
makes annoying noises, to the post office about postman etc.

------
fabiandesimone
Clickable: <http://complainator.com>

~~~
trusko
Thanks.

------
PonyGumbo
I'd fake the dates so it seems less stale.

~~~
sunspeck
Really? WWW ethics, anyone?

~~~
PonyGumbo
How on earth is bumping the dates up unethical?

